# Cant uninstall kaspersky AV...help !



## Ignition

Some files got corrupt and kaspersky wont run. It tells me its already runnig but I cant see it in my taskbar or on the screen. I've tried to uninstalll it so I can re-install it again but it wont remove.

can anyone help me to remove it?


----------



## Resolution

Did you kill any running processes in the Task Manager? As far as I know, you don't need to uninstall it to reinstall it again.


----------



## Ignition

u sure bout that ??


----------



## Resolution

Did you at least try?


----------



## Guest

I would first read *this article*

Then install the removal tool from *here*

Also Microsoft has a fix to add and remove program *here* 

One of them should work .


----------



## Mrgcav

*How to remove/uninstall ANY stubborn program or file:*

How to remove ANY stubborn program or file:

1. Create a restore point.
2. Restart in safe mode, Administrators account ONLY, Password required. 
3. ADD/Remove programs. Remove the program. (The Administrators account has a higher level of permissions than an "Administrators" type account.)
4. Restart in safe mode again, Administrators account ONLY, Password required.
5. Goto C:\windows\System\32\Drivers and remove all APP 
related ".SYS" drivers. Ask your Software manufacture for a list or google each one that is close to the app's name. DO not remove all the .sys files, Only RELATED ones.
For Kaspersky remove all "KL*.Sys"

6. Start > Run > regedit >> home (my comuter) BE CAREFUL ! Better to not delete somthing you are unsure of, than to delete it and cause damage.
7. Then edit >> Find (enter a unique app name to search for)
For Kaspersky >> Find "kasper"
8. A; Remove all instances of the Apps name in the right hand Panel.
B; Also remove all singular (one topic keys) entries in the right hand panel that contain that apps name in the left hand panel.
C; If a left panel has multipul nonrelated entries in it with your related entry, then ONLY remove the left panel entry for that key.

9. Keep searching the registry until all entries of interest are removed.
10. Exit regedit
11. Check C:\Program Files\ & C:\Program Files\common files and delete the folder of interest. Delete startup folder entries in Documents and Settings of each account. Also check C:\Documents and Settings\ _Each account name including "all users"\Start Menu\Programs_
IE:: C:\Documents and Settings\General Manager\Start Menu\Programs
12. Restart normally.

What a pain !

I highly recommend if you wish to avoid problems like this get : Resplendant Registar v3.30 and Ashampoo UnInstaller Platinum Suite v1.0.
Use Ashampoo UnInstaller Platinum Suite BEFORE you install any app.
These two programs are invalueable and will save your computer.

If interested in these programs or ANY program you need, contact me.


[email protected]


----------



## Mrgcav

*How*

hffdadf


----------

